# Treats



## Redgie (May 24, 2015)

My mom just came home with a bunch of hamster and gerbil stuff, she gave me a Wild Harvest Bake Shop Treat in little cupcake shapes for hamsters and such, also a big box of Wild Harvest Daily Blend with sunflower seeds, corn, and select grains. Can I give either of these to my hedgehog? I'd use them as treats every once in a while but I want to know if I can use then before I do


----------



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hedgehogs aren't supposed to have sunflower seeds, any kind of nuts (they can choke on things like this) and they can't digest corn. So I would say no to both things considering hedgehogs are nothing like gerbils, hamsters or guinea pigs. Check out the stickies on safe treats for hedgies.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Pretty much anything made for hamsters and gerbils is not good for hedgehogs. Hamsters and gerbils are rodents and a hedgehog isn't one so it would be alot like feeding a dog food made for cows.


----------



## Redgie (May 24, 2015)

That's what I thought but I wasn't sure, but thank you


----------

